# New Brit stop guide



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Received the new book this AM looks fantastic about double the size of the first one we ever got now about 450 hosts , the evolution of this guide is really good , only negative is that of course the 30page review on this site is no longer relative ie! our favourite 520 is now 530 so guess I will have to keep both books to cross reference the recommendations from the reviews,


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Ours arrived today too. Mapping a lot easier, and from a brief glance there are some interesting additions. Looking forward to having a good read and doing a bit of planning. If it gets any bigger though it'll have to split into 2 books, like the ACSI guide, otherwise opening it to fully view the maps will split the binding.


Chris


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

How does one obtain this guide?

David


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

www.britstops.com


----------



## 631MTT (Feb 13, 2011)

rugbyken said:


> Received the new book this AM looks fantastic about double the size of the first one we ever got now about 450 hosts , the evolution of this guide is really good , only negative is that of course the 30page review on this site is no longer relative ie! our favourite 520 is now 530 so guess I will have to keep both books to cross reference the recommendations from the reviews,


This has long been a difficulty for us as well

Might I suggest that reviews are posted in a 'yearly posting' eg: 'BrtiStop Reviews 2014' and restarted annually

That way your review number can be quickly reconciled to the year book in question and you do not spend hours identifying / locating the year book pertinent to the stop in question

For the avid BritStopper finding the review you want posted some years ago would appear easier?

Just a thought


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

I have suggested to Steve that he posted the reviews on his site or remotely & could update the nos yearly etc he thought the only problem may be that since they are posted on here there might be copyright issues with lifting them en masse , i think individual members could copy & paste their own contributions etc ,
also suggested sat nav co-ords 
Still a great resource I find that whilst in the uk this and the POIs from wildcamping.co.uk are the only items I need.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just ordered mine. Many thanks.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Ordered


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Me too


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I got mine this week and booked in for my first visit of the year next Saturday :-D


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

rugbyken said:


> also suggested sat nav co-ords


Britstops is rather against issuing sat nav coordinates and electronic formats.

I find the easiest way is create a file for memory map with the stop overs and the coordinates. This just needs tweeking when updates are received and when the new book is issued. When you create it first time it does take a while.

Combine that with the wildcamping poi's on memory map and you have a great load of information for stopping over.


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

Ordered and arrived in a couple of days.

V impressed


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ours arrived today having ordered on 15th. Also impressed. Looking forward to using it soon.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Ordered on the 15th and arrived today. Can't tell you what it's like though as the other have has not stopped reading it!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Ordered mine at about 11am today and received it a minute or so later. :lol:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

My copy came today and its wonderful to see how its how it has grown from 120 pages in 2011 to 468 pages in four editions. Well done Steve and team. 

My copy was free as one of my previous recommendations signed up. If you want this excellent resource to grow then submit your own suggestions and get your free copy.

I was blown away by France Passion and have been an avid supporter of Britstops since it was started. France Passion never gives updates during the year and does not have reviews as does Britstops. So please consider your glass to be over full on these points.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks - ordered!


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Picked up my copy from Steve at the Motohome Show. Must say I am really impressed and can't wait to try my first one out


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I too have been a member from the start and find it invaluable in my roaming around Blighty. I've watch it go from a wee upstart to a brilliant piece of Motorhome kit which I'm sure will grow and grow.


Well done, 

Wobby.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Looks like a fantastic resource but my only query would be... how many of the stops are suitable for a motorhome of over 8m? I have looked through the photos on the website and not many show larger vehicles.
Thanks for any info


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

One of the badges on each site shows that they accept over 30ft vehs, A quick count up of the first section ie the south west shows 40 out of 69 take 30 ft vehs.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Not such quick service here, ordered 10 days ago and not arrived yet.
Still, don't get new van for a couple of weeks so no panic


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

He guide shows for each stop whether or not suitable for over 30ft. Many are so not a problem


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

I was disappointed. Of to find Britstops at NEC yesterday.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Mumoffive said:


> I was disappointed. Of to find Britstops at NEC yesterday.


Did you not find them?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mines ordered

Even if you only use 2 or three stops a year

It's more than paid for

We will try to use the van more between the two long trips

( when the kids haven't got it)

Aldra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mumoffive said:


> I was disappointed. Of to find Britstops at NEC yesterday.


Sorry I don't understand either. :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tina

Were you disappointed that you didnt find Britstops stall?

Or disappointed with the show?

Britstops don't usually provide electric hook ups

So it may not be of use to you with Eve's requirements

Sandra


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry. Typo queen here. Yes I meant I was disappointed not to find their stall. The show was great.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mumoffive said:


> Yes I meant I was disappointed not to find their stall.


Didn't you get a free guide on the way in?


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

My daughter had the bag prof erred as we entered the NEC. Then she and friend disappeared. Joshua and David went off looking at vans whilst Eve and I perished the stalls selling all those gadgets I hadnt realised we couldn't live without. We bumped into each other occasionally but I thought I'd doneca fairly good tramp round most parts. But try as I might I couldn't find the one place I really wanted. Never mind. There's always next year. I've paid online now. So will have a good look when it arrives. A one night stay is possible without electric if we have everything fully charged the night before and charge feed pump and Sats monitor with the little inverter.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Big thumbs up to Steve at Brit stops. My book seemed to have got lost in the post, I informed Steve who popped another in the post straight away and it arrived this morning. Book looks brilliant too!

Steve.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine came today

Aldr


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

In the shows they have HUGE signs up around (well at NEC they do) and shows where you are now and where you want to go


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh and l am going to complain...l ordered mine this morning and it hasn't arrived yet!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Am I missing out?

I've never thought about BritStops but I'm wondering whether I should now?

We fancy going out Saturday morning for a drive into the countryside, stopping at a pub for food and drink and perhaps staying overnight so I can have a pint without worrying about whether it affects my driving. Then pack up and go home the next day.

Am I right in thinking this is feasible with BritStops?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

> Am I missing out?
> 
> I've never thought about BritStops but I'm wondering whether I should now?
> 
> ...


absolutely !


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Dead right, Brock.

You are missing out. £25 secures an invaluable guide to lots of places you can park up in, may of them pubs. And the 2014 guide is a real success.

If you are a Caravan Club member (and we won't be renewing our sub) you get your money back in one night away.

Most don't have dumping/fresh water/electric but they DO have hard standing so ideal for a winter's night away.

Courtesy expects you to patronise the establishment but that's no hardship. And you'll sleep really well after a good meal and a pint or two, with no driving home to worry about.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> In the shows they have HUGE signs up around (well at NEC they do) and shows where you are now and where you want to go


I was reluctant to point that out but, now you have - Exactly. :wink:

At least 2 in every Hall with a helpful list of exhibitors and their stand number underneath the map.


----------

